# The Loverin Mice.



## Loverin

Some of my current mice that have had a chance to be photographed:

Sparrow - Satin Agouti Self doe.









Barley - Satin Recessive Yellow buck.









Cattish - Standard Piebald Black Tan doe.









Lark - Standard Piebald Black Tan doe.









Salem - Standard Stone Fox buck.









Whitley - Standard Silver Self doe.









Diaper - Standard Agouti Colored Rump doe.









Hazel - Standard Piebald Sooty Brindle doe.









Marble - Standard Black Under-Marked Variegated doe.









Delta - Standard Piebald Blue doe.


----------



## andypandy29us

fantastic pictures


----------



## onionpencil

cuties! nice settings too 8D


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Great settings. Those colors make Delta look so dainty, and sweet. Like something you'd wake up in the morning to see, and not mind.  I love the photo of Barley, but I might be a bit biased.

-Zanne


----------



## Vicats

Your mice are adorable, and the photos are very well composed! Salem is pretty much exactly the kind of mouse that got me interested in the fancy, too.


----------



## kiowa_ruby

i love deltas face =)


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice

Very pretty, I am loving Marble she is very unique!


----------

